# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: اجرای برنامه شبیه ساز cloudsim در netbeans

## utopian

با سلام 
من میخوام یه برنامه شبیه ساز رو که با جاوا نوشته شده در7 netbeans اجرا کنم وقتی که برنامه open میشه و اون رو build  میکنم یه سری فایل ساخته میشه که فایل مورد نظر من Executable Jar File هست که هرکار میکنم اجرا نمیشه لینک دانلود شبیه ساز رو میذارم امتحان کنین ممنون میشم کمکم کنین.

CloudSim 2.1.1 (zip)


http://www.cloudbus.org/cloudsim/

با تشکر

----------


## spiderman200700

CloudSim فقط یه کتابخونس برای اینکه توی پروژه های خودت از کلاس هاش استفاده کنی.
برنامه ای نیست که اجرا بشه.

----------


## utopian

یعنی برای شبیه سازی هیچ محیط گرافیکی به کاربر نمیده ؟
با تشکر

----------


## spiderman200700

تا اونجا که من میدونم ،امکانات گرافیکی نداره.فقط یه کتابخونس.

----------


## utopian

> تا اونجا که من میدونم ،امکانات گرافیکی نداره.فقط یه کتابخونس.


ممنون میشم اگه اجرا کردن یکی از مثاهای خود شبیه ساز که در آدرس زیر قرار داره در محیط netbeans توضیح بدین ، چطور باید اجرا بگیرم؟؟؟
 (باید cloudsim-2.1.1 رو از آدرسی که گفتم بگیرین)

cloudsim-2.1.1\examples\org\cloudbus\cloudsim\examples

خیلی ممنون

----------


## spiderman200700

در NetBeans از قسمت Projects ،فایل cloudsim-2.1.1.jar رو که داخل فایل فشرده ی دانلود شده قرار داره،به قسمت Lib پروژه اضافه کنید.(با راست کلیک کردن روی Lib و انتخاب گزینه ی Add JAR/Folder)
بعدش هر کدوم از مثال ها رو که خواستید در پوشه ی src پروژه ی خودتون بذارید و اونو اجرا کنید.
به همین راحتی.

----------


## utopian

> در NetBeans از قسمت Projects ،فایل cloudsim-2.1.1.jar رو که داخل فایل فشرده ی دانلود شده قرار داره،به قسمت Lib پروژه اضافه کنید.(با راست کلیک کردن روی Lib و انتخاب گزینه ی Add JAR/Folder)
> بعدش هر کدوم از مثال ها رو که خواستید در پوشه ی src پروژه ی خودتون بذارید و اونو اجرا کنید.
> به همین راحتی.


خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی شما دوست عزیز کتابخونه رو وارد کردم و اجرا گرفتم فقط یه سوال دیگه دارم در مورد یه شبیه ساز دیگه به اسم magate ساختارش فرق میکنه چون فایل setup.sh داره میشه یه نگاه بهش بندازین و بگین برای اجراش باید چیکار کنم ؟
(باید با *** دانلود کنین چون sourceforge.net  ما رو تحریم کرده دیگه)
http://sourceforge.net/projects/maga...0.zip/download

توضیحات کامل نصبش هم در این سایت هست ولی من نتونستم نصبش کنم
http://gridgroup.hefr.ch/smartgrid/index.php/MaSim

با تشکر از همفکری شما

----------


## spiderman200700

متاسفانه من  *** ندارم که دانلود کنم.

----------


## utopian

> متاسفانه من *** ندارم که دانلود کنم.


اگه ایمیل بدین براتون فایلشو میفرستم
با تشکر دوست عزیز

----------


## utopian

> متاسفانه من  *** ندارم که دانلود کنم.


شبیه ساز رو تو این آدرس آپلود کردم
ممنون میشم یه نگاه بندازین کمک کنین
با تشکر
http://s1.picofile.com/file/72488923...e_1_0.rar.html

----------


## bahar360

سلام خسته نباشد
من میخواستم بدونم نحوه اجرای مثال ها در eclipse چگونه است؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید،

----------


## sepidarsepid

دوستان جاوا کار من به این خطا برخوردم برای اجرای کلود سیم تو جاوا:
 Unsupported major.minor version 51
مشکل از ورژن جاوا هست ولی متوجه نمیشم باید چه جوری حلش کنم. با سرچ تو نت به این راه حل رسیدم:
1) Upgrade your runtime environment to match your development environment. (Make your JRE match your JDK.) 

2) Downgrade your dev environment to match your runtime. (Make your JDK match your JRE.) 

3) Use the -source and -target target args when compiling. So, for instance, if your runtime is 1.6, and your JDK is 7, you'd do something like javac -source 1.6 -target 1.6 *.java (Double check the docs for details, I might not have it quite right.)

برای نصب جاوا من فقط Jdk6u18این رو نصب کردم 
که خودش هم jre رو نصب کرد و هم jdk رو.
چجوری میشه فقط یکیش رو آپگرید کرد؟

----------


## همایون افشاری

اگر اشتباه نکنم می تونید با نصب jdk7 مشکلو  حل کنید.

----------


## sepidarsepid

> اگر اشتباه نکنم می تونید با نصب jdk4 مشکلو  حل کنید.


منظورتون jdk7 هست دیگه؟

----------


## همایون افشاری

برنامه رو داخل  ide اجرا می کنید؟

----------


## sepidarsepid

بله در Netbeans 6.8.
با نصب jdk7 مشکلم حل شد.
ممنونم.

----------


## sssnocall

سلام 
من نمی دونم چطور می تونم کلاس های cloudsim رو عوض کنم. مثلا اگر به کلاس VM.java یک نوع داده ای و یک متد جدید اضافه کنم و ذخیره هم کنم (در قسمت sources در netbeans) در زمان اجرا دسترسی به متد نداره و خطای زمان اجرا چاپ می کنه. موقع کدنویسی اون متد و داده رو می شناسه ام زمان اجرا انگار سراغ اون کلاس نمی ره   :متفکر: 
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید که چگونه می توانم تغییرات اعمال شده در کلاس های cloudsim رو طوری ثبت کنم که با این مشکل مواجه نشوم.  :لبخند:

----------


## ehsanocx

سلام.
خروجی مثال های CLOUDSIM  که با NetBeans اجرا میکنیم به چه صورته؟ به صورت شکل و نمودار گرافیکیه یا به شکل داده هست؟
من اجرا میکنم BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds) میده اما هیچی نمایش داده نمیشه چرا؟ مشکل کجاست؟Netbeans 7.1 با cloadsim 3.0.2
مثال های توی خود cloudsim رو اجرا میکنم هیچی نشون نمیده چرا؟

----------


## ehsanocx

Starting CloudSimExample2...
Initialising...
Starting CloudSim version 3.0
Datacenter_0 is starting...
Broker is starting...
Entities started.
0.0: Broker: Cloud Resource List received with 1 resource(s)
0.0: Broker: Trying to Create VM #0 in Datacenter_0
0.0: Broker: Trying to Create VM #1 in Datacenter_0
0.1: Broker: VM #0 has been created in Datacenter #2, Host #0
0.1: Broker: VM #1 has been created in Datacenter #2, Host #0
0.1: Broker: Sending cloudlet 0 to VM #0
0.1: Broker: Sending cloudlet 1 to VM #1
1000.1: Broker: Cloudlet 0 received
1000.1: Broker: Cloudlet 1 received
1000.1: Broker: All Cloudlets executed. Finishing...
1000.1: Broker: Destroying VM #0
1000.1: Broker: Destroying VM #1
Broker is shutting down...
Simulation: No more future events
CloudInformationService: Notify all CloudSim entities for shutting down.
Datacenter_0 is shutting down...
Broker is shutting down...
Simulation completed.
Simulation completed.

========== OUTPUT ==========
Cloudlet ID    STATUS    Data center ID    VM ID    Time    Start Time    Finish Time
    0        SUCCESS        2            0        1000        0.1        1000.1
    1        SUCCESS        2            1        1000        0.1        1000.1
*****Datacenter: Datacenter_0*****
User id        Debt
3        71.2
**********************************
CloudSimExample2 finished!
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)


این خروجی برنامه هست. کسی میتونه درباره این خروجی به من توضیح بده که چی هست این نوشته ها؟ من اطلاعاتی در این زمینه ندارم. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## sepidarsepid

من هم زیاد مسلط به کلودسیم نیستم ولی تا جایی که میدونم براتون نوشتم، امیدوارم مفید باشه.
Starting CloudSimExample2...
Initialising...
Starting CloudSim version 3.0
Datacenter_0 is starting...: یک دیتاسنتر تعریف شده .
Broker is starting...یک بروکر که واسطی بین کاربر و دیتاسنتر است تعریف شده (اصولا بریا هر دیتاسنتر یک بروکر یا واسط تعریف میشه و وظیفش این هست که درخواستها به دیتاسنتر رو بررسی کنه و ببینه که آیا دیتاسنتر میتونه به درخواستی که رسیده پاسخ بده یا نه؟)
Entities started.
0.0: Broker: Cloud Resource List received with 1 resource(s)
0.0: Broker: Trying to Create VM #0 in Datacenter_0
0.0: Broker: Trying to Create VM #1 in Datacenter_0: بروکر داره بررسی میکنه که آیا دیتاسنتر می تونه دو تا vm تعریف کنه 
0.1: Broker: VM #0 has been created in Datacenter #2, Host #0
0.1: Broker: VM #1 has been created in Datacenter #2, Host #0: دو تا vm  در همون دیتاسنتر 0 و روی یک هاست تعریف شد.(شماره اولین دیتاسنتر رو با 2 شروع میکنه در واقع این همون Datacener_0 هست)
0.1: Broker: Sending cloudlet 0 to VM #0
0.1: Broker: Sending cloudlet 1 to VM #1: بروکر دو تا کلادلت رو برای اجرا میفرسته به دو تا ماشین مجازی ایجاد شده.(کلادلت منظور همون task یا کارهایی هستند که برای اجرا روی کلاد قرار می گیرند)
1000.1: Broker: Cloudlet 0 received
1000.1: Broker: Cloudlet 1 received
1000.1: Broker: All Cloudlets executed. Finishing...
1000.1: Broker: Destroying VM #0
1000.1: Broker: Destroying VM #1
Broker is shutting down...
Simulation: No more future events
CloudInformationService: Notify all CloudSim entities for shutting down.
Datacenter_0 is shutting down...
Broker is shutting down...
Simulation completed.
Simulation completed.

========== OUTPUT ==========
Cloudlet ID    STATUS    Data center ID    VM ID    Time    Start Time    Finish Time
    0        SUCCESS        2            0        1000        0.1        1000.1
    1        SUCCESS        2            1        1000        0.1        1000.1: هر دو تا کلادلت با موفقیت  روی یکی از vm ها اجرا شدن. زمان موردنیاز برای اجرای هر کلادلت 1000 ثانیه است که از 0.1 ثانیه اجرا شروع شده و در زمان 1000.1 اجراشون تموم شده.
*****Datacenter: Datacenter_0*****
User id        Debt
3        71.2         :debt همون هزینه استفاده از دیتاسنتر است که اینجا شده 71.2. و user id  هم یک عدد تصادفی که به کاربری که از دیتاسنتر استفاده کرده اختصاص داده شده است.
**********************************
CloudSimExample2 finished!
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)

----------


## parisa_no

من برای اجرای cloudsim3.0 در netbebean 7.3 مشکل دارم; حتی چندین بار همه مراحل اجرا رو انجام دادم اما هنور مشکل دارم. چطور میتونم این خطا رو برطرف کنم؟( در قسمت libraries بخش addjar/folder هم مواردی ر. که باید اضافه میکردم انجام دادم) :متفکر: 
 ایرادها در قسمت
-org.cloudbus.clodsim.power
  (powerVM.java & powerVM selaction Policy maximum correlacton.java  و یه قسمت دیگه  org.clodbus.cloudsim.util

----------


## ehsanocx

ابتدا  فایل cloudsim-3.0.2 رو از حالت فشرده در بیارین این مسیر رو برو. new Peroject/Java/Java Aplication حالا Next و بعد Finish رو بزن  حالا برین توی libraries راست کلیک کنین و add jar رو بزنین. برین این مسیر و این فایل رو انتخاب کنین cloudsim-3.0.2\cloudsim-3.0.2\jars و فایل cloudsim-3.0.2.jar رو انتخاب کنین.اینطوری توابع کتابخانه ای توی نت بینز فراخوانی شدن. حالا  برین این مسیر  cloudsim-3.0.2\cloudsim-3.0.2\examples\orgs پوشه ORG انتخاب کنین و این مسبر بریزین.  My Documents\NetBeansProjects\JavaApplication5\src  حالا برین توی نت بینز توی قسمت project توی زیر شاخه source package , حالا org.cloudbus.cloudsim.examples رو انتخاب کن  زیر شاخه اش مثال ها رو نمایش میده. روی هر کدوم راست کلیک کنی run file  رو بزن خروجی میبینی که بصورت داده و مت هست.توی قسمت output  هر چی بلد بودم رو گفتم. تموم موفق باشین

----------


## parisa_no

tank u
 :لبخند:

----------


## parisa_no

سلام
کسی هست که کلود سیم کار کرده باشه در سطح حرفه ای؟؟؟؟؟ :افسرده: 
من در زمینه زمانبندی در رایانش ابری کار میکنم. برای شروع شبیه  سازی از چه کلاسهایی باید استفاده کنم؟ 
الگوریتمی برای گراف جهت دار در  کلود سیم وجود داره؟ (این گراف رو برای نحوه ارتباط وظایفم نیاز  دارم). 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## ehsanocx

پریسا خانم شما درباره کلود سیم مطلبی دارین در اختیار من قرار بدین؟ممنون میشم اگر دارین برام میل کنین با تشکر unas81@yahoo.com من هم مثل شما تو زمینه کلود سیم تازه وارد شدم و اطلاعاتی ندارم.

----------


## sepidarsepid

> سلام
> کسی هست که کلود سیم کار کرده باشه در سطح حرفه ای؟؟؟؟؟
> من در زمینه زمانبندی در رایانش ابری کار میکنم. برای شروع شبیه  سازی از چه کلاسهایی باید استفاده کنم؟ 
> الگوریتمی برای گراف جهت دار در  کلود سیم وجود داره؟ (این گراف رو برای نحوه ارتباط وظایفم نیاز  دارم). 
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


دوست عزیز شما اگر قصد دارید روی زمانبندی workflow یا همون گراف کار کنید workflowsim امکانات خوبی در اختیارتون میزاره.

----------

